# Nail clipping



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2008)

Note the red line in this picture, the line shows where you can trim the nails up to, if it is clipped any higher than the picture shows you will take a chance on quicking the nail wich will cause the nail to bleed. If you cut into the quick, the toenail will bleed, you can use dry flour to stop the bleeding, just apply it dry to the end of the toenail.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 18, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## luckdragon (Aug 7, 2008)

How often should you clip a Tegu's nails?

Is it okay if you don't clip them?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 7, 2008)

Our Tegu's wear down their front nails but the rears are wicked long and sharp! And they won't stay still for clipping. I clipped our Iguana and (2) Bearded Dragons last week without a flinch.


----------



## rule6660 (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a dremel and it works really well. my oldest tegu will just sit there and not flinch at all.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 7, 2008)

luckdragon said:


> How often should you clip a Tegu's nails?
> 
> Is it okay if you don't clip them?



Clipping nails is a personal preference of the owners. It is not necessary to clip them.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 7, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> luckdragon said:
> 
> 
> > How often should you clip a Tegu's nails?
> ...


So is bleeding!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## luckdragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Yah well I guess if their nails get really sharp then it could result in a bleeding owner...ouch! I wouldn't want that.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Our mid size reptiles generally do more damage than the big ones. They're normally less docile and the nails are smaller and sharper. I'm rather get scratched by our 9 lb Red Tegu that our 1.5 ld Cuban Rock Iguana! The weight of the much heavier Tegu tend to embed in the skin and not slip by and tear. But one day he's gonna rip out a vein!!!


----------



## fleco_brown (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't clipped my tegus nails yet. They are pretty long, no serious problems with them. But it might be nice. I'm fearful to do so. Since when I was a kid my aunt would cut mine and my brothers nails and always end up hurting us someway.

Is there another way to trim then without me having to clip them? As in I know for other reptiles they put rocks in the tank and slowly they get "sanded" off.


----------



## Zelera (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to know,I was looking into clipping my tegu's nails herea soon.


----------



## i0r (Apr 9, 2009)

From what i know there is no other way. Letting them climb or scratch rocks thinking it will ware em down doesn't work....at least not for me. Juancha climbs rocks and logs. She also scratches the stones and logs, but it only makes her nails sharpener.....got my both scarred up arms to back that up!

You might be able to use like a dremmel multi tool, but as Bobby stated above it might start to bleed if you go too deep.....and i don't think you'll have precise control with a dremmel.

One thing i've seen Iguana owners do though is to cover up face and body with a towel to keep the animal calm. Might be easier that way.


----------



## markkevin123 (Mar 13, 2011)

One method to restrain the dog is to place her/him on a table. Stand on the side of the table opposite to the claws you are trimming.

Drape your arms and upper body over the dog. When trimming the front claws, keep your left forearm over the neck to keep the dog from lifting its head. Hold the paw in your left hand and hold the trimmer in your right hand.Dogs feel most confident and in control when they're on the ground because that's their primary domain. I like to put a reluctant or uncooperative dog up on a grooming table or other raised surface with my helper supervising the dog's head. Your assistant doesn't have to hold his head still (this often causes dogs to struggle more), just keep him occupied by tempting him with treats and prevent him from turning around or jumping off the table. I start with the rear feet - dogs seem to be better about these, perhaps because they can't see what you're doing.


----------



## alton85cole (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with you Mark .I did the same with my dog.


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 29, 2011)

I just take mine to a grooming salon and they do it for me  Link is a total champ when it comes to getting his nails done. Dremeling works best.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the picture Bobby!


----------

